# A Public Apology



## Arch2k (Jul 2, 2009)

All,
I wanted to post an apology to those involved in the thread, “Are Roman Catholics Christians?” Sensing some hard feelings after the conversation was finished, and desiring to know if there was any sin involved in how I conducted myself, I asked my wife to read through the thread to get her opinion on my part. After reading through it, she noted that my tone could have been more charitable and that, especially when speaking to the Lord’s people, a more gentle approach may have suited better. While I am passionate for the gospel, and desire the church to stand for the truths that many saints have spilled their blood for, I could have presented myself in a way that was gentler. While there are many who disagree with my position, I should have conducted myself in a way that Paul exhorts Timothy to behave:


> 2 Timothy 2:24-25 And the servant of the Lord must not strive; but be gentle unto all men, apt to teach, patient, (25) In meekness instructing those that oppose themselves; if God peradventure will give them repentance to the acknowledging of the truth.


Please accept my sincere apologies.


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 3, 2009)

A great treasure it is to witness a man humbled before God and his fellow man. May God continue His great work in your heart.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 3, 2009)

I am thankful for your confession and thankful that you have such a godly wife who is willing and able to bless you in your walk with Christ.


----------



## chbrooking (Jul 3, 2009)

This medium itself provides many opportunities for misunderstanding and hyperbole. Most of us say things at times that we'd like to take back. Even if we wouldn't change the content, a do-over on the style or tone is often a very desirable thing. I have great admiration for those few posters who can season every word with grace, choosing every word with great care. Oh for their patience and wisdom!


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 3, 2009)

My Brother, 
I was not part of this discussion, but I am praising God for your willingness to express humility in such a public forum, especially as a Moderator. I also thank our Father for an excellent example of the beauty of marriage as He intended.


----------

